# Possibly Pregnant Doe-Updated Pics Due May 31st???



## Egg_Newton (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's some new pics. Does she look pregnant to you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

Egg_Newton said:
			
		

> I just got a Mini Nubian Doe on Tuesday she is over due for her CD&T vaccination and hasn't been wormed in over a year either. She was bred within the last week or so. My question is would be safe to vaccinate and worm or should I wait until she is further along?


I would wait on the CDT and give it to her 4 weeks before kidding because you should only give it once a year and she is supposed to get it 4 weeks before kidding for the kids. So I would hold off on the CDT

And for the worming. Do NOT just worm her. Get a fecal to see if she even needs it. I have goats that are well over a year old and one that is just about two and they have not been wormed because they do not need it. Never worm a goat if they don't need it. Get a fecal first.

And most wormers are safe for pregnant does but AFTER you get that fecal done come back here and tell us what she has and we can tell you what you need to worm her with and the dose after we get a weight. This is if she even needs to be wormed.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 12, 2013)

Vet said very light worm load to recheck in April.But now there may be another issue I noticed on Wednesday that she was limping a little. I checked her hooves and it looked like they hadn't been trimmed in quite a while. So I trimmed them up and sprayed some antiseptic on them. The one she had been favoring felt a little warmer than the others but looked fine. She seemed fine for the next few days. Well today she is limping quite a bit and holding that foot up in the air while standing. What do I need to do?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm glad she doesn't have worms, or at least where you need to worm. It's much better when you don't worm first and just for that reason. 

As for the limping. I'm not really sure what to do. Some people may be able to help more than I in this case. Anytime I have had goat limping I watched them closely but did nothing to them. I found out where it was they were hurting (one in the hoof somewhere and another in the pastern area) but there really was nothing I could do for them. I knew where the issue was and I kept a close eye on them and over some time they were just fine. My Kiko buck I'm pretty sure hurt his on a pallet and was limping a little then he wasn't using his leg but in 7-10 days he was completely normal. Then my best Kiko doe did something to her hoof and was limping a bit but I never saw anything in her hoof and she too was fine is about 7 days. The vet actually came to just check out the farm and I had her take a look at my doe and she said that I could soak it in something (don't remember what) and that may help her but I never did and she's fine. So it's my experience that just leaving them to heal is best but that may not be what is best for your doe. Hopefully someone will chime in with more info to help you out.


----------



## meme (Jan 12, 2013)

Possible soak it in epsom salt? Hopefully it isn't hoof rot. Are you sure you didn't actually trim her hoof a little short?


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 12, 2013)

I may have. She was way over due for a trimming I probably should have just trimmed a little bit then waited and finished trimming. I'm going to clean it up and have a good look when I put them up for the night. I didn't see or smell anything when I was trimming that would indicate foot rot.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

Smell will tell you if it id hoof rot or not. 

I doubt you trimmed them to much. Did she bleed at all?


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 13, 2013)

No bleeding, no smell, no heat or swelling.   Guess I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 13, 2013)

Just be sure to look over it real good for anything that may be in it. Nails, staples, etc.

Other than that I myself would leave it and keep an eye on her.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok so did a between the toe check. She does have an injury. It looks a little pusy.I cleaned it and sprayed blukote on it. What should I do? I don't feel like blukote is going to be enough.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Apr 27, 2013)

I posted new pics of her in the first post. I'm skeptical but have been proceeding as if she were expecting just in case.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Apr 27, 2013)

Any guesses anyone?


----------

